# Another italian place in New York



## Henry346 (Oct 31, 2009)

Antica Venezia is a most incredible restaurant I have visited this year speaking strictly bang for buck. It gets marked as a 17-37 dollar price range restaurant but to me it seemed significantly more expensive. I took an ex here last weekend (never fear she is not an ex because of the restaurant) and the food was absolutely incredible.

The appetizers were complementary, and I nabbed a delicious lobster ravioli followed by a chocolate mousse. They also have other complementary desserts as well and combined with a bottle of chardonnay (no problem serving minors here I guess), and thrown in with tip it cost the two of us a little over 160. Which, all things considered wasn't too bad.

I don't see many recommendation topics here (more so some asking for recs), and I'm sure New York has both cheaper Italian places as well as better ones, but I am positively bubbling with excitement about this place. I guess the only qualm I would have with it is its location on the West side highway and 9th st (kind of obscure), but the rather enchanting italian accents of its waiters more than made up for it. (4 waiters to our table of 2 as well)


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

It sounds awesome, and others' reviews look good as well. My daughter lives nearby at Chambers and River Terrace, and we needed an Italian suggestion in the area. Thanks for the tip! If I may return the favor, try Flor de Sol on Greenwich, just below the Holland Tunnel. It's Spanish, with tapas as a specialty. Don't miss the sangria! Bill


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

You might Try DeGrezia at 231 East 50th street. Check them out on line 
www.degreziaristorante.com. Very good but expensive.


----------

